# Kidding Thread *NEW PICS ADDED 6/12*



## SDGsoap&dairy

Our Jr. buck HM CVE The Pie (Echo Point Aspen X Caesar's Villa LV Eric *S) pictured here at 6 months:







Helmstead Minis M Gabbana (Kids Corral CVF Black Velvet X Oldesouth SF Blue Maverick)






Brush Creek Sandra's Honor (PGCH Brush Creek Honor 1*M X Ch Buttin'Heads Red Branch Legend):


----------



## ksalvagno

You have some nice girls there. Can't wait to see what they produce.


----------



## helmstead

I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders

They look great!  Looking forward to seeing what the combinations produce.


----------



## mossyStone

can't wait to see your new little ones.....


----------



## Roll farms

That buck sure looks like he's might proud of himself....with good reason.

Beautiful girls!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!

That's Pie's "golly, I'm such a studmuffin" face.  I hope he passes on his temperament to his kids.  He's actually the sweetest, snuggliest goat in the herd!  Too bad he's also the smelliest.  

He also will let me drench ANYTHING.  He was a bottle baby and after a year he hasn't figured out that other things might be delivered in a syringe.  I can seriously offer this goat a syringe with dimethox, ivomec, etc. and he willingly slurps it right down.  I don't even have to grab his beard, thank goodness.  He looks a wee bit surprised afterwards, but conveniently (for me) forgets the next time around.  I want more babies like THAT!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Beautiful girls!!!! I hope all goes well for you!!!   

You buck is sooo handsome!!!  Very proud!!!  I love that pic!!!


----------



## poorboys

he sure is standing proud!!!!!


----------



## WGF

Very pretty goats.  But im a nut but I love bucks.  I would so hoard them if I could.  I think I like them sometimes better than my girls.  But of course they stink so cant love on them like I do the ladies. lol


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I really need to stop looking at all the goat pictures. I'm really loving Sandra's color and Hershey needs a pal, oooooo I really need to stop. One baby is enough at a time. I can't imagine keeping two goats off the kitchen table.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

What's that Melissa?  You'd like a reservation?  Done.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Here's an updated pic of Sandy's enormous belly.  She's starting to build an udder, so she'll get a haircut this weekend!  Which will be fun since she's in the "don't even THINK about touching the back half of my body" stage of gestation. :/


----------



## helmstead

She's ginormous!    I hope she gives you some buckskins  I guess we'll get to see just how dominant Pie/Aspen's color really is...


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Buckskin, oh if it's a buckskin buck, I don't know if I can resist, I feel the pull ........... help me


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Well- unless she has 2 bucks we won't have any kids available out of Sandy until after our scheduled Linear Appraisal in May at the earliest.  If she has twin bucks I will be totally peeved, but one of those would be available as a bottle baby.

I can't wait to see what colors we get!  I'm hoping they'll split the difference and gimme a chocolate buckskin.  If he passes on his moonspots (and they're expressed) well that would just be the bees knees!


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> If she has twin bucks I will be totally peeved, but one of those would be available as a bottle baby.


:/  You shouldn't have said that....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I know, right?  Well so far our buck/doe ratio this season has been 3/0... :/ Gabby will go first and I'm already dead certain it'll be a single buck.  I'm REALLY hoping Sandy will even that out because I desperately want a doe to retain out of this breeding!


----------



## helmstead

Shouldn't have said that, either!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Where's the emoticon who's digging a hole from which there is no escape??


----------



## Roll farms

You're supposed to say the opposite of what you want....then the goats will have what you really want, thinking they're not....see?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Bucks!  I want bucks.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I had a dream last night that Gabby's udder was strutted.  Even in my sleep, there the goats are... :/


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Hahaha I've dream-pt about my chickens before and that they were escaping! LOL


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I had a dream last night that Gabby's udder was strutted.  Even in my sleep, there the goats are... :/


I've dreamed about ours, too. About 2 weeks ago I dreamed one of our does had baby alligators.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream last night that Gabby's udder was strutted.  Even in my sleep, there the goats are... :/
> 
> 
> 
> I've dreamed about ours, too. About 2 weeks ago I dreamed one of our does had baby alligators.
Click to expand...

LOL!  That would be terrifying!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream last night that Gabby's udder was strutted.  Even in my sleep, there the goats are... :/
> 
> 
> 
> I've dreamed about ours, too. About 2 weeks ago I dreamed one of our does had baby alligators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  That would be terrifying!
Click to expand...

They would destroy her udder with their teeth!!!!


----------



## rebelINny

YIKES!!! No dreams for me yet, but then why do I need dreams when I am in the barn ten times a night


----------



## Roll farms

I dreamt once we had a doe kid out a baby seal, and I was trying to catch it, and it went down a hole in the floor (in my living room...!?!?!) and swam away.

I woke up heartbroke....I've always wanted a pet seal.


----------



## helmstead




----------



## elevan

rebelINny said:
			
		

> YIKES!!! No dreams for me yet, but then why do I need dreams when I am in the barn ten times a night


I know! I've been to the barn so many times in the middle of the night to check that I was just so dead tired last night that I...

picked up my cell phone at 3 am to call my husband to find out where he was at...he was in the bed beside me   

Goats are driving me insane!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Someone's ligs are springy, and she squats when I pet her udder.  I REFUSE to say who it is, but   I will say that she's not far behind her dam this season! 

We have a few days at least, but send easy kidding vibes and think PINK!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

.
.
.
.
<-------------


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Is it Gabbana??????    I have no clue LOL I'm subscribed to so many kidding threads they're all getting jumbled up!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

REFUSE!   Not going to jinx myself.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> .
> <-------------


----------



## rebelINny

Hahaha! Its Gabbana


----------



## helmstead

I'm so excited to see  's ....HEY!?  But  is my grandbaby...I should be able to excitedly say "Go  GO!"


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Are you trying to torture us???? LOL


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> I'm so excited to see  's ....HEY!?  But  is my grandbaby...I should be able to excitedly say "Go  GO!"


Sing it sister!  Just be sure you really belt it out so she can hear you all the way down here. 

I'm thinking we have a week or so to wait.  Her ligs are springy, then they're back, springy, then back.  But her udder is filling at a steady pace.  And she's FINALLY letting me pet her udder and enjoy that wonderful texture of hers.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

So how's Gabby? I really need to quit looking every day to see if she's kidded. But Hershey needs a friend!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Gabby Goat is keeping her secrets to herself at the moment...


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Have you had a talk to her and told her may be someone "might" be coming this weekend and would love to see a baby goat?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Actually, I told her it would be hugely inconvenient and that you HATE baby goats.    Maybe I can outsmart her with the ol' reverse psychology.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Hope it works, cause I just don't know if I could resist a buckling.  I'll have to be really sweet to my husband for the rest of the week. He's good at goat math and I have to out-smart him, or is that out-sweet him?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

My husband will do just about anything for a good meal, particularly if it includes chocolate.


----------



## helmstead

Heck!  Nicki he crawled under my HOUSE after my dumb cat who had escaped into 'the great outdoors'...into a muddy, potentially snake filled pit!  Your DH is awesome!  LOL  And I didn't even have to cook him anything, nor did I have any chocolate to offer!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Wish mine was food oriented. I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> Heck!  Nicki he crawled under my HOUSE after my dumb cat who had escaped into 'the great outdoors'...into a muddy, potentially snake filled pit!  Your DH is awesome!  LOL  And I didn't even have to cook him anything, nor did I have any chocolate to offer!


Yeah, just imagine what he would have done for the chocolate!


----------



## helmstead




----------



## lilhill




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I need an emoticon of a tortoise leisurely plodding along, in no rush at all, just enjoying the scenery (or heat lamp and extra alfalfa as the case may be...)


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I need an emoticon of a tortoise leisurely plodding along, in no rush at all, just enjoying the scenery (or heat lamp and extra alfalfa as the case may be...)


----------



## mossyStone




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need an emoticon of a tortoise leisurely plodding along, in no rush at all, just enjoying the scenery (or heat lamp and extra alfalfa as the case may be...)
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://freesmileyface.net/smiley/animals/turtle-e90.gif[/url]
Click to expand...



Yup, that's the one.

Gabby has been in the kidding stall with no ligs since last night.


----------



## helmstead

I know something you don't know!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

TWIN DOES!!!  I'm beside myself.  Uploading pics now...


----------



## glenolam

helmstead said:
			
		

> I know something you don't know!




me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <---You
Just kidding!  Well..at least someone is (all pun intended!)

ETA - oh dang...guess my post was just a min too late!

CONGRATS!


----------



## helmstead

glenolam...tee hee I HAD to do it!  Couldn't help myself..!  I'm gramma!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Are we taking a our first tinkle?  yes we are... did mommy get it on camera?  yes she did... 






doe #1 Chocolate dark buckskin!!  Absolutely CLONED her sire's head.  I'll post a pic of him as a kid- aside from the color (and the anatomy) it could be the same kid!





Doe #2 black with frosting and blue eyes!  Apparently cloned her maternal grand dam!!





Gabby goat and her first kids ever!


----------



## elevan

Beautiful!


----------



## themrslove

Beautiful kids!!!


----------



## helmstead

OH Heavens to Betsy....!!!   YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWW

I could not be happier for you!  That dark buckskin is phenomenal...can't wait to see what color she is when she dries all the way out!

GREAT JOB Gabby!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

If I'm lucky ALL our kiddings will be that easy.  I've been checking on her all day and she's been quiet as a mouse.  She started having contractions, but she wasn't pushing so I came back inside.  I got inside, flipped on the baby monitor and heard her yelling!  I rushed back to the barn, open the stall door, and there was a head hanging out the back of her already!    By the time I shut the door and got my hands on the kid she gave one big push and it was out.  I yell for DH, he rushes out only to see a kid already on the ground.  Not even 5 minutes later before I've even had a chance to get the goo off of kid #1, DH goes, "oh god!" and I look up just in time to see kid #2 literally FALL out of Gabby.  Then Gabby's looks around like, "where's my grain?" and starts eating.   I had to pull her over and show her that she'd just birthed a couple babies.

Whew!!


----------



## helmstead

Hehehe!  FFs are too funny!  It wasn't just a big poop, Gabs!


----------



## elevan

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Then Gabby's looks around like, "where's my grain?" and starts eating.   I had to pull her over and show her that she'd just birthed a couple babies.




Is that normal for a first timer?


----------



## lilhill

Congratulations!


----------



## FlightsofFancy

Congrats!!! so excited for you!!    They are beautiful!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> Hehehe!  FFs are too funny!  It wasn't just a big poop, Gabs!


ROTF! 

Ok, now that they're drying off you can see the difference in color between the black and chocolate.  And she's got more buckskin coloration than I initially thought!


----------



## lilhill

Beautiful babies!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms

Ohhh they are beautiful...congrats.  They're both beauties!

Do you get to keep one?

I had a ff once, in line at the feeder in the main pen (she didn't build an udder so I didn't think she was due yet) w/ a kid's head hanging out, just eatin' dinner like nothing exciting was going on.  
I brought her in, put her on the stand, pulled the kid out, and her head NEVER LEFT THE FEED PAN.
Now she acts like giving birth is the biggest thing ever...but I remember when.


----------



## Ariel301

How cute! That chocolate and white one looks a LOT like the buckling I just had born yesterday (aside from the ears!) from that same side.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Congratulations!!! They are just darling!!!


----------



## poorboys

very sweet babies, don't ya just love it when they have them that easily and just go back to eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Do you get to keep one?


Weeelllll... I really have a soft spot for the little dark chocolate buckskin.  Currently they're both available, but we'll see if I don't change my mind.


----------



## foxywench

ok if this was this time NEXT year id so be claiming the blue eyed black, another year to go before im ready for goats!


----------



## Zanzabeez

N.Smithurmond,

Woo Hoo! Congrats on Gabby kidding!!! They are just gorgeous and you cannot get better then doelings.  The chocolate buckskin doe especially looks like she is going to have a beautiful flat topline. Nice!

I cannot get over Gabby's face. You posted on another board that she reminded you of my moonspotted nigerian doe, Java, who has a similar dark buckskin color. Lol, her face in the pic where she is looking up at you could almost be a pic of Java's head, other then Gabby's gorgeous blue eyes and a touch more white at the poll. 

Tracy


----------



## helmstead

I still think it's pretty funny we BOTH got a dark buckskin out of our babies this year!  I am IN LOVE with the color.  My favorite doe, Kirby, is a dark buckskin.  'Cept...YOU got chocolate AND blue eyes.  LUCKY YOU.

The black one really DOES look like gramma...

I ♥ their names!!!


----------



## Zanzabeez

helmstead said:
			
		

> I still think it's pretty funny we BOTH got a dark buckskin out of our babies this year!  I am IN LOVE with the color.  My favorite doe, Kirby, is a dark buckskin.  'Cept...YOU got chocolate AND blue eyes.  LUCKY YOU.
> 
> The black one really DOES look like gramma...
> 
> I  their names!!!


This made me have to go and check out Kirby.  I can see why you love her, she is a looker for sure.  :

You really have a beautiful group of does too! I LOVE your junior does Farfalla, Pigeon, and Dulce. And of course the seniors Bella, Snip, Aspen....  It was neat to see the three you got from Olson Acres. My buck came from Olson Acres too. 

Tracy


----------



## helmstead

Well, see my jr doe Shez Smokin?  Near clone to Nicki's doe here LOL except Nicki got more BLING...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Hi Tracy!  Good to see you here!  Our girls look VERY similar indeed.  No moonspots on her kids this time like we were talking about but I am NOT complaining- I'm super happy all the way around.

BTW, Dulce is Gabby's litter mate! 

Kate- it IS funny!  And I had SO been coveting Smokie.  I really feel lucky.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

I love babies!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Zanzabeez

helmstead said:
			
		

> Well, see my jr doe Shez Smokin?  Near clone to Nicki's doe here LOL except Nicki got more BLING...


Hi Kate,

I checked out your kidding thread and found her pics. Very pretty girl and she really does look a ton like Nicki's doe.  I can see why she is a keeper. 

Tracy


----------



## Zanzabeez

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Hi Tracy!  Good to see you here!  Our girls look VERY similar indeed.  No moonspots on her kids this time like we were talking about but I am NOT complaining- I'm super happy all the way around.
> 
> BTW, Dulce is Gabby's litter mate!
> 
> Kate- it IS funny!  And I had SO been coveting Smokie.  I really feel lucky.


Hey Nicki,

Lol, I can definitely see why you are so thrilled. I would be more then thrilled with such pretty twin does too! 

I hope I am lucky enough to get doelings from my girls also.  So far Java looks like she probably has one in there. She is not very wide but is a long, deep bodied doe so maybe she will surprise me. 

Congrats on getting a Smokie clone after drooling over her. Lol, that worked out well!

Tracy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Our Sandy is gearing up!  Could still be a week or so out, today is day 140.  Into the kidding stall at night now though.  By the looks of her udder I highly doubt she'll make it to day 150!


----------



## Greendecember

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Are we taking a our first tinkle?  yes we are... did mommy get it on camera?  yes she did...
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/tinkle.jpg
> 
> 
> Gabby goat and her first kids ever!
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/gabbyandgirls1.jpg


Your mama goat... what kind is she? 

I have one colored JUSY like her! I LOVE the "eye brow" like brown streak on their faces!!! When I got mine I was told she was a Pygmy. Upon further investigation I found out she is a pygmy / boer cross. This is her second kidding. Last time she had 2 does and one of them had the "eyebrow" thing going on. This time I am not sure who her kids daddies are but I suspect the buck came from the Togg and the doe from the pygmy bucks at the farm where I bought the Mom and her first two kids last September. Her newest doe had the eyebrows too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

They are nigerian dwarf goats.

ETA: Gabby and Sandy are both called buckskins- Sandy is a light buckskin and Gabby is dark with roaning and one big moonspot.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Hmmm...  Could be all talk and no action tonight but it's an awful lot of talk. :/  Going to be a long night I think!


----------



## helmstead

C'mon Sandie!  VDay kids!  LOL Give her some calcium and rub her back...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Everything's still looking good, no real labor yet.  I have to go to work for the longest day of my life :/ so if she holds off long enough for me to get home I'll give her some CMPK and see if we can't get her moving.  She's relaxed and it's early still.  It's me that's not relaxed!  This is EXACTLY what Gabby did.  Ligs gone the night before, babies the next afternoon.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Sandy kidded with twins tonight!  A buck and doe!  Moonspots! 

Pics in a second...

Doe (silver buckskin with moonspots; I *think* she's actually chocolate but we'll see when she dries)







Buck (heavily moonspotted buckskin)


----------



## elevan

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## themrslove

Goodness gracious!  I love that little buckling!  So pretty!  
I need moonspots in my herd.


----------



## neenegoat

Wow, what a wonderful surprise. Congrats. 
such cuties.
neenegoat


----------



## KellyHM

Oh my gosh, I NEED that buckling!  Where exactly in GA are you?   <plots trip to GA>


----------



## mossyStone

oh they are adorable..so sweet congrats!!!!


----------



## helmstead

You couldn't have hoped for prettier babies!  Congrats!  WOW!


----------



## Roll farms

Oh, they are GORGEOUS, congratulations!!!


----------



## lilhill

Beautiful, beautiful babies!  Congratulations!!!  Love the moonspots.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thank you everyone!  I am just as pleased as punch with our Sandy girl.  The doe was breech, butt first and Sandy slid in her out in one big push before I could even contemplate rearranging.  Whew!

KellyHM, there *may* already be a reservation on this buck but if not then he is AVAILABLE!  We're an hour North of Atlanta.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

WOW, congratulations!!!!! Those are some beautiful babies. I really love the color on both of them. A buck and a doe, you really couldn't ask for more. Are you retaining that buck for the LA? Curious minds want to know?


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! They are gorgeous!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

We are retaining the doe for now (how could I NOT?)  and the buck is available!   Fluffy pics later today and a pic of Sandy's udder if she'll let me... it is HUGE.


----------



## jodief100

Very cute!  Love the baby pics!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

BBBBEEEAAAAUUUUTTTTTIIIIIFFFFUUUULLLLLLL!!!! Congrats


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Fluffy pics!

Buck










Doe


----------



## helmstead




----------



## Zanzabeez

WOW, Congrats!!! They are stunning!  Man I wish you were closer. I would snap that buckling right up. LOVE the moonspots! 

Tracy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Chai is gearing up!  This is her second freshening.






photo courtesy of flights of fancy farm


----------



## Zanzabeez

Exciting stuff! Fingers crossed over here for blue eyed doelings! 

Tracy


----------



## Livinwright Farm

LOVE that buckling! my goodness is he gorgeous!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Chai has decided to be "one of those" sort of does.   She has been walking around with her udder looking enormous for days now!  Just when I think, "ok, it has to be full... it can't possibly get any fuller" it does exactly that.  She's the one I mentioned really poofs out when she lies down or exerts herself.  If it poofed out anymore we'd be dealing with a prolapse.


----------



## helmstead




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I have never had a doe's ligs come and go as dramatically as this girl's!  And to really rub it in, she lays down on her side with her head stuffed in the corner at about 8 last night and grunts for two hours while periodically stretching her rear legs.  Her performance was convincing enough for me to wake up every hour and listen to the baby monitor a while and do a few runs to the barn.  Then this morning... her ligs are back!    I swear, if a goat could look smug... I think she's enjoying all this personal attention way too much.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Update: You've all heard of an extended lactation, right?  Well Chai has decided to have an extended gestation.


----------



## helmstead

precocious udder, LOL, she's not even bred!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Good luck!!!  Goats love to make things interesting dont they!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> precocious udder, LOL, she's not even bred!


Ha!  Yeah, those squirmy lumps in her belly must be giant tapeworms.


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Ha!  Yeah, those squirmy lumps in her belly must be giant tapeworms.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

QUADS!!!


----------



## PJisaMom

yikes!!!!!  

congrats!


----------



## helmstead




----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

What!!!! You can't just jump on a forum and say "Quads!!!!" without pictures, it's very impolite and causes nervous frustration.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Tee hee!  Well, I'll come down off cloud nine long enough to post a pic I guess.   The two heavily broken chammies are both blue eyed does, the chocolate with white and frosting is a buck and blue eyed, and the one that looks solid white is a blue eyed buck and I'm 99% sure is also a heavily broken chammie.  He has just the teeniest little fleck of color on his back or I wouldn't have guessed.  Genetically I'm almost positive he's the same as his sisters.  She doesn't look it, but the proud momma there is a chammie.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!

I love the little chocolate buckling with white top/frosting. Congratulations!!!! I would have never thought there were four in there!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> I would have never thought there were four in there!!


Thank you!  And I totally did.  I knew she had to have at least 3 because she was lumpy in the weirdest places.  She's had a kid stuck just behind her last rib for weeks now.  I just didn't want to get overly excited at the prospect of multiples until they were on the ground.

Here's a better pic of the chocolate buck!


----------



## FlightsofFancy

Well.....Gramma is so proud! My baby had 4 babies!!!!! They are gorgeous and look at all that flash!!!!! You lucky dog!!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

FlightsofFancy said:
			
		

> Well.....Gramma is so proud! My baby had 4 babies!!!!! They are gorgeous and look at all that flash!!!!! You lucky dog!!


  Go Team!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

D1- I put her in a bowl on my milk scale- she weighs 1 lb 12 oz!






D2





B1





B2





It looks like the two does are actually chocolate chammies.  This is Pie's first breeding season and so far nearly all of his kids have been chocolate rather than black.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!  

 Quads again!!!  Ok..there have been alot of quads coming out this year!!! Im getting scared now!! I have 2 deliverying soon!!  

Congrats!! They are sweet!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!  We are just as pleased as punch.


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats! I actually don't wish for quads LOL I am scared to death they will get all jumbled up and get stuck!!!  Course mine are Alpines and don't generally have that many at a time.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

They WERE jumbled up.  At one point 3 bubbles presented at the same time.   But everyone delivered without any rearranging because they're so much smaller than twins would have been.  She even managed to deliver a kid legs first, head back to the side with just peri stretching.  I almost think I'd rather deal with jumbled quads than two big tangled twins.  Still, woulda been a lot of legs if I did have to rearrange.


----------



## Roll farms

WOW~



Congratulations!  Awesome, and all are just beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## Livinwright Farm

Congratulations!!!!  And I am with Becky... I am starting to get a little scared by seeing all these quads posts... I have 2 or 3(1 of them has me completely befuddled) does due now through the end of April...  thankfully I have not seen posts talking about first timers having quads... so this is GOOD!


----------



## Zanzabeez

Woo hoo!!!! Beautiful!    A HUGE congrats to you, Nicki!!!  all those blue eyes and that chocolate buckling is simply gorgeous!

Tracy


----------



## Zanzabeez

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!  And I am with Becky... I am starting to get a little scared by seeing all these quads posts... I have 2 or 3(1 of them has me completely befuddled) does due now through the end of April...  thankfully I have not seen posts talking about first timers having quads... so this is GOOD!


Livinwright,

Muuaa ha ha.   My FF ND doe did have quads this year...  

Tracy


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Zanzabeez said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!  And I am with Becky... I am starting to get a little scared by seeing all these quads posts... I have 2 or 3(1 of them has me completely befuddled) does due now through the end of April...  thankfully I have not seen posts talking about first timers having quads... so this is GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright,
> 
> Muuaa ha ha.   My FF ND doe did have quads this year...
> 
> Tracy
Click to expand...

GAAHH!!!!  NO! Don't say that!!!    In all seriousness, I really am hoping that my little 8 month old doeling has twins. a single might be too big for her to pass safely, and more than that might be too hard on her... not to mention, where would she be hiding them?!?


----------



## animalmom

Mega congrats!  The chocolate little guy looks like a double stuff oreo with an extra dollop of icing on top.

Cuties one and all.


----------



## themrslove

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Zanzabeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!  And I am with Becky... I am starting to get a little scared by seeing all these quads posts... I have 2 or 3(1 of them has me completely befuddled) does due now through the end of April...  thankfully I have not seen posts talking about first timers having quads... so this is GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright,
> 
> Muuaa ha ha.   My FF ND doe did have quads this year...
> 
> Tracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAAHH!!!!  NO! Don't say that!!!    In all seriousness, I really am hoping that my little 8 month old doeling has twins. a single might be too big for her to pass safely, and more than that might be too hard on her... not to mention, where would she be hiding them?!?
Click to expand...

Ha!  I am thinking the same with my ND girls!  I don't want to think about FF Quads!  Quads terrify me!  I am hoping for twins or trips.  (She is a pretty wide girl, so I am hoping that she won't have any trouble with size!)


Otherwise, OP...Congrats on the pretty healthy babes!  Lovely!


----------



## chandasue

Melts my heart!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

They are tooooo cute!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## jodief100

Precious


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

The Fall breeding season is underway and we have our two Fall 2011 kiddings coming up at the end of this month!

Sandy: www.smithurmonds.com/sandy






We retained a doe kid out of Sandy last time and are just as pleased as punch with her.  Her buck kid out of the same litter was absolutely stunning.  Let's hope lightening strikes twice!

Sunny: www.smithurmonds.com/sunny





This is Sunny's first freshening and she's just started building an udder.  Her paternal half sister took National Reserve Champion Senior Doe at ADGA Nationals this year so we're very much looking forward to seeing her ff udder and getting her in the ring.  She is round, round, round, but I have a feeling it's going to be a singleton.

Both does are bred to our buck Merlot: www.smithurmonds.com/merlot





Merlot tends to pass on those moonspots and baby blues as well as his long, graceful neck.  Everyone think pink!


----------



## Ms. Research

Wow, those does look like they are going to pop!  Thinking pink AND healthy in New Jersey.  

Merlin is very impressive.  Please post the sweet outcomes.  Can't wait to see the Moonspots and definitely that long graceful neck on does.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Sandy is open in that picture.  

And thank you!


----------



## Ms. Research

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Sandy is open in that picture.


ALRIGHT Sandy.  Way to Open!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy is open in that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT Sandy.  Way to Open!
Click to expand...

That is, she's not pregnant in that pic.


----------



## Ms. Research

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy is open in that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT Sandy.  Way to Open!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is, she's not pregnant in that pic.
Click to expand...

 

Please excuse my Goat ignorance.  

So basically you are saying she is "open", it means she's ready for Merlin?  And that my goat ignorance eyes are looking at a very healthy "non-pregnant" goat ready to become pregnant?  



The only way to get rid of ignorance is asking and learning from those who experience.    Thanks for your patience.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

No worries- open means not bred.  It does not indicate readiness or willingness to breed in any way.  Just that they are not already pregnant.  So yes, that's a pic of a non-pregnant doe with a healthy rumen.  She's substantially heftier than that at the moment!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck and thinking pink!


----------



## Roll farms

Ms. Research, PLEASE don't feel self-conscious, but I literally LOL'd at your "Way to open!"  
That's possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen written by a newbie to goats.  Don't be embarrassed, we all had to learn the terms.  At least you are doing it in a way that is entertaining!

*thinking pink* for you, N.  Hope it's uneventful too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ms. Research- here is a pic of Sunny when she was open.  It gives you some comparison for an open doe with a healthy rumen and good body capacity and the same doe in the last month of gestation.  It's virtually impossible to tell if a doe is pregnant by looking at her belly unless she's heavy bred (late gestation) and by that time she would have developed an udder and cleared up any guessing as to her status anyway.  Sunny isn't overconditioned in this photo nor is she preggers.


----------



## Ms. Research

Truly thank you for that.   Great explanation with the picture.  Definitely a "LIGHT BULB" moment.  I guess I learn better that way. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kstaven

I look at the pics of your minis and the overall structure and top line is very different from the Saanen and Toggenburg we run. 

Good looking crew you have there.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Nigerians tend to be cobbier than the standards, but the ideal structure is essentially the same.

Thanks!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Sandy is getting close!  Her ligs have been springy and getting softer for about a week.  You can see how posty she is and the steepness of her rump- it's almost go time.


----------



## Ms. Research

Love her coloring.  Hoping all goes smoothly!   Thinking Pink!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Pretty doe  Hoping it all goes smoothly! Can't wait to see pictures of her babies' fluffy butts!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck on your kiddings!


----------



## that's*satyrical

SOOOOO excited!!!   C'mon babies!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!  They're of course dragging it out as long as possible.  I keep expecting to feel Sandy's ligs and discover they're gone, but each time they're still very much there.  Does just love how they get pampered those last couple weeks.  They can't hold out forever though!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Holy moly did I get some good ones!   Twins, buck/doe, pics in 5. 

OK, check our FB page to see pics!!! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmonds-Dairy-Goats/120062121352777


----------



## daisychick

Those are some cuties!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Buck- available!   Soooo not happy about the danglies on this fella.  Blue eyed!







Doe- deposit pending.  Pleased as punch with this little girl!  Full of spunk from the get-go.  Can't wait to see her once she's found her sea legs and stretches out!


----------



## manybirds

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Buck- available!   Soooo not happy about the danglies on this fella.  Blue eyed!
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/26.jpg
> 
> Doe- deposit pending.  Pleased as punch with this little girl!  Full of spunk from the get-go.  Can't wait to see her once she's found her sea legs and stretches out!
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/26-2.jpg
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/26-3.jpg


if i where closer i'de take them both


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

The doe was reserved and is sale pending.   This buck.... oh man would I be retaining him if he was a she.


----------



## marlowmanor

Both of those babies are gorgeous! That little boy is handsome! I'm sure whoever gets that girl will be tickled pink!


----------



## that's*satyrical

beautiful babies!!! That sweet lil girl will probably be mine soon


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## Ms. Research

So glad to see that everything turned out perfectly for you and Sandy.  Beautiful babies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Congrats!


----------



## Roll farms

Oh, they're beautiful.  Congrats.

Is it December yet?  (when mine are due...)


----------



## ksalvagno

What cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!  They are adorable


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks!  I'll get some proper fluffy pics later.  Sandy always gives us such nice babies and I'm really pleased with this cross.  Woo hoo!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

We have 2 does due to kid on Christmas who are most certainly gearing up!  Gypsy Moon Luna C (www.smithurmonds.com/LC) and Rosasharn SP Sun Ra (www.smithurmonds.com/sunra) are both bred to Thunderhill A Merlot (www.smithurmonds.com/merlot).  I'm willing to bet that LC will win the race.  Fingers crossed for easy kiddings and lots of nice, healthy kids!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Poor neglected Sunny- she kidded right after Sandy and things were so busy this Fall that I never posted the good news!  She gave us a stunning single doe, who we retained (www.smithurmonds.com/piper).  We are just so, so pleased with Sunny's udder and she has been a joy to milk.  I'm looking forward to getting both these girls into the ring.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## RPC

I was starting to wonder when you would be having some more kids.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Nice udder!  Christmas babies will be great!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!  I'm ready for these kids.  12/26 will be day 150, so it might put a hitch in our plans Christmas Eve or Christmas- but I wouldn't mind if Santa brought me a few goat babies.


----------



## Ms. Research

Or she could pull the "Goat Doe Code" and you might have New Years Eve Babies.  

Hopefully Santa whispers in her ear "Get it done" and you have beautiful HEALTHY Christmas babies.  

Can't wait to read it here.  Will keep looking.  Don't forget photos.

K


----------



## Queen Mum

Nope, I predict they will deliver right in the middle of taking the ham out of the oven or right in the middle of unwrapping presents. Or at three in the morning on Christmas day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Nope, I predict they will deliver right in the middle of taking the ham out of the oven or right in the middle of unwrapping presents. Or at three in the morning on Christmas day.


----------



## autumnprairie

I love kidding threads


----------



## DonnaBelle

Yes, so exciting, Xmas babies!!

Can't wait for pictures.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

LC kidded!  Buck/doe.  Textbook delivery.  Very flashy little babies and it appears the doe is blue eyed to boot!  I couldn't be happier with LC's udder- she really improved her capacity this second freshening.  I'm having computer issues, but I'll try to get fluffy pics posted in the morning.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

AWESOME !!!


----------



## RPC

Saw the kids on facebook they are really nice congrats on the Christmas kids.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks!  I just went to check on them and now that they're dry I can see that the buck kid is moonspotted like his dam!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Congrats! It sounds like everything is going wonderfully: easy delivery, blue eyes, moon spots, good udder- yay!!   I can hardly wait for pictures.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on the healthy kids.

Hope Mom and babies are doing well.

K


----------



## Roll farms

Congratulations!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Congrats. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congrats on the healthy dellivery and christmas kids.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

So happy to hear that the delivery went well. Can't wait to see pictures! :bun


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I snapped a couple pics with DH's phone last night- I'll get fluffy pics in a few once the rain lets up. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmonds-Dairy-Goats/120062121352777


----------



## jodief100

They are beautiful.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Fluffy pics!  It's hard to tell in this light, but the buck is covered in little moonspots.  The doe is available!


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## autumnprairie

There are adorable


----------



## KDailey

These little guys have got to be the cutest things I have ever seen! Precious! 

(now I need goats...boyfriend is going to kill me....)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!  I'll get pics of the dam's udder soon.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Rosasharn SP Sun Ra kidded twin bucks!  I was hoping for does, but I can't complain about two big, healthy kids and an easy kidding.  What a great way to start 2012!  Pictures in the morning.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations!

Yep can't complain about easy deliveries and healthy kids.  But definitely a positive way to start 2012.

Look forward to seeing pics in the morning of Mom and twins. 

K


----------



## Roll farms

*waiting patiently for pics*


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> *waiting patiently for pics*


x2


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

My camera is on the fritz so excuse the poor quality phone pics.  But here are the two bucks and the doe kid out of our December kidding.  The doe has been retained!  Both buck kids are reservation pending.












Moonspots!!






Pics of the dam and sire:
www.smithurmonds.com/sunra
www.smithurmonds.com/merlot


----------



## Ms. Research

Love both their coloring.  

Congratulations on placing your doe.   

K


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Love both their coloring.
> 
> Congratulations on placing your doe.
> 
> K


Thanks!  And we didn't place her- we are retaining her!   As if I needed to retain another, but this kid is just too nice.


----------



## Ms. Research

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love both their coloring.
> 
> Congratulations on placing your doe.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  And we didn't place her- we are retaining her!   As if I needed to retain another, but this kid is just too nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification.  My dyslexia is showing.  lol

And totally agree, she is too nice to pass up.  Just love her markings.

Congratulations, and heck what's one more. lol.

K


----------



## autumnprairie

they are beautiful


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Very pretty Goats !!!


----------



## Missy

Beautiful babies! Goats just don't seem to look like these up here!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!  Merlot produces flashy, stylish kids for sure.  I brought him into our program because of the graceful necks, long and level toplines, and length of body he is giving his progeny and he has not disappointed.  I have 2 of his 2011 daughters and am looking forward to getting them in the ring!


----------



## ksalvagno

Both are adorable but love love love the moonspots!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

He is covered up, Karen!  I was hard to tell last night in the dark under the red heat lamp but I suspected he had them.  This morning in the light with him all dried off I could see he is just covered!  I think the reservation holder will be happy.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Our LaMancha kidded with twin does by our ND buck Thunderhill A Merlot.  Cute as a button.  Malibu's udder did not disappoint- I am absolutely floored.  Kid pics here and more to come! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmonds-Dairy-Goats/120062121352777


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Our LaMancha kidded with twin does by our ND buck Thunderhill A Merlot.  Cute as a button.  Malibu's udder did not disappoint- I am absolutely floored.  Kid pics here and more to come! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmonds-Dairy-Goats/120062121352777


 That's great! Thank you for posting.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are adorable!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks!  The swiss marked has been retained for now.  The chamoisee (with blue eyes and moonspots!!) is available!


----------



## fanov8

They are just the cutest little things!  Love them!


----------



## Queen Mum

Aren't they ADORABLE!


----------



## that's*satyrical




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks everyone!  This is our LaMancha's first freshening and she comes from show quality lines.  I will get photos of her udder posted soon.  I could not be happier with it!


----------



## poorboys

Don't you love how they bunce around!!! so cute.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

First freshening, 7 days fresh, 9 hour fill.  Oh yeah.


----------



## wannacow

Oh my!!!!    How much are you getting at a time?


----------



## Missy

Holy Udder!!!!!  Beautiful! Congrats and congrats on the babies


----------



## autumnprairie

WOW


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

She is giving us 6.5 lbs per day right now.  I fully expect her to get over 7 lbs by the time she peaks, if not closer to 8.  For a first freshener that makes me a happy camper.  Her maternal half sister has her ADGA Superior Genetics permanent Champion title (SGCH) as do 3 of her 4 grandparents (the fourth is CH).  Her paternal granddam is a multiple ADGA Nationals 1st place/1st place udder winner.  We'll be taking her to a show next month.  I think she will be very competitive!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

We're over 7 lbs per day already at just over 2 weeks fresh!  Woohoo!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

One month and two days fresh and this morning's milking was 4 lbs 14 oz.  Just 2 oz shy of 5 lbs on a 12 hour fill!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Just wanted to update about our LaMancha doe- she peaked at 10 lbs per day and at three months fresh is holding steady at around a gallon per day.  Not bad for a first freshener!!  Here is a picture of her from this morning- don't mind the fuzzies, her udder needs a clip. 

Taken this morning:






Taken in April before a show:


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks!


----------



## autumnprairie

wow impressive


----------



## dhansen

I am so glad you posted these picture.  It's good for us all to see what a nice udder looks like.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thank you!  She's absolutely my favorite here.  Sometimes you find that doe that you know is a keeper- this girl will most definitely retire with us.  I've kept both her Mini daughters from this freshening and will certainly retain from her every chance I get.  She'll be bred LM next time.  I'm curious to see how these mammary genetics hold up when crossed to a Nigerian and can't wait to see the twins freshen next year.


----------

